# Chuck boxes, patrol boxes



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looking for ideas on chuck boxes ect. What do you use to keep your food and supplies tidy when tent camping? Anyone know who makes a finished product? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Our scout troop really needs to make one of those.
Man, they are so disorganized. 
I'm assuming your talking about car side tent camping?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

We just separate the dry goods from the refrigerated goods and use coolers to store it all out of reach of the squirrels and mice. Last year we even brought a separate dome tent to keep all our food in so it wasn't out in the rain.

In addition to the food we have a rubbermaid tote for our dishes, cleaning supplies, paper goods, etc. and one for tools, chainsaw oil and that type of thing.

For us it's all about keeping it out of the weather.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've use plastic bins but I remember camping with the scouts when I was a kid and we had nice boxes on 2x4 legs. We would load it up with everything before we went. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I remember making some in scout years ago. They were just a box it seems like 3 feet wide by 1 foot deep by 3 foot tall. shelves were built in and the front of the box was on hinges and chains that would open down and could be used as a table.

We could set them on a picnic table or tail gate or a 2x4 frame. They had handles on the side to pick them up.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't have the tools to make one. I was hoping I could find one pre made. I was also hoping I could get one that is lighter. The scout boxes were heavy if I remember

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The scout one's I've used have always been heavy as well. Mostly because they are over built. 2x4s all around, and 3/4 plywood for the box. Which really, is overkill. Though if it is for scouts, maybe not a bad idea.  Empty, I think most have run 50-60#. I think a guy could use one-bys for most of the frame, and 1/4 or 3/8 OSB and cut the weight down considerably, and still have the strength to do what you need it to. That would certainly work for one for personal use. Though for a scout one - probably stick with the overbuild. Scouts have a way of being REALLY hard on gear for no apparent reason.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

You should PM NHS. He just built one and it is well thought out.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

No affiliation here. You just got me curious so I got on that intergooglymoogly thing and found this site. 
http://www.campingkitchenbox.com/


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I don't have the tools to make one. I was hoping I could find one pre made. I was also hoping I could get one that is lighter. The scout boxes were heavy if I remember
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


A quick search brought up this.
http://www.camping-boxes.com/index.cfm?refer=bing

And

https://www.pinterest.com/jaygermeister/camping-chuck-box-project/

And I have one of these. I don't use it much anymore since I built a cabin.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/camping/camp-cooking-dining/camp-kitchens%7C/pc/104795280/c/581015880/sc/104248980/cabela-s-standard-camp-kitchen/746444.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fcamp-kitchens%2F_%2FN-1116241


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bowgy that looks like a winner. Nice prices as well. I think I'll go get it. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a good project for the scouts to figure out and build themselves. You need: a box for canned goods, a box for soft stuff(bread, rolls, chips,etc), a box for utensils and cookware, a small box(maybe to fit in one of the larger boxes) for spices,flour, oils, a box for cleaning stuff(soaps,hand towels, etc), coolers for drinks/water and a box for the stoves and connecting hosed, etc. 
Just turn the boys loose and I bet they will come up with some winners.


----------

